
Edward Snowden: the whistleblower behind the NSA surveillance revelations - jlees
http://m.guardiannews.com/world/2013/jun/09/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-surveillance
======
tokenadult
Already on front page with canonical link to article.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5849932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5849932)

